# HELP! Which video game system should I get?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, people of DBSTalk.com! Time to cast your vote! I want to see as many votes as we can muster here! Oh, and this is not Chicago, so you only get to vote once, and your dead relatives cannot vote, either.

Each game system has its own merits, so which one should I? One niece has the Wii. My other niece and her brother, my nephew, have the Wii and XBox 360, along with an old PS2 in storage.

Rather than just say what I'm looking for, I'll just leave it totally open and see what you experts think. I WILL say this much--I don't need one for anything but video gaming.

Have at it and vote and make any comments you want--recommendations, explanations, warnings, etc.--and if you're real nice, there just might be an Amazon gift certificate in it for someone. (Methinks the Vicodin is kicking in reeeaaalll strong right now. Man! I LOVE that stuff!) :eek2: :dozey:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Xbox


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I did not vote because I have both a Wii and PS3.

I think it would depend on which video games that you like and which game system has the ones that you like. 

You might even want to have all three.  :money::lol::hurah:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't Xbox and PS3 pretty much have the same games?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The Wii is for kids games & stuff you'd play with guests occasionally.

PS3 or Xbox are a solid choice either way.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Xbox all the way. By far the best gaming system with their cross game chat. Invites system. The largest active online community, and far less downtime than the PSN. Also, many day to day gaming tasks just feel simpler on Xbox than PS3. Such as reading invites and messages. On Xbox, you hit one button when a message is received. On PS3 you hit the PS button, scroll to messages, then inbox, then your message.
Overall xbox and Xbox live is just a better experience.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Also the Xbox has many more exclusive games that are actually good. Such as gears of war.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Xbox

I wouldn't even have the wii as an option just because Xbox has kinect (haven't tried the ps3 move). IMO xbox has better exclusive titles (gears of war, halo) and the online experience is better on the 360.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Xbox all the way.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I have both an XBOX and a PS3 because they both have exclusive titles. Graphics quality is a wash, Netflix IMHO is better on the PS3, playstation network, although not as robust at times as the XBOX live is free, XBOX live is like $50 a year for on-line gaming.

I always recommend looking at game titles to see what platforms they are available for, it usually makes up your mind for you.

EXAMPLE: Gran Tourismo titles are PS exclusive, Forza titles are XBOX exclusive...hint: I'm a huge on-line race fanatic.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Up until Forza 2, I gave the nod to GT. Forza 3 leapfrogged GT and Forza 4 has shot right the heck past it.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

It depends completely on what you want to do with it. The wii is fantastic if you're looking for something that the whole family can enjoy. I've got plenty of hours sitting around with my 7 and 3 year olds playing all sorts of wii games... and my wife uses it every morning to do her wii fit before the kids are up.

That said, if it's mostly you playing, on your own, you'll likely grow bored of the wii pretty quickly. I don't have a 360 or PS3, but I've used them both. I like them both - I've always been partial to the Playstation, though, myself.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Xbox all the way 
I do have a PS3 for the Blu-ray but only 2 games as a constant gamer, the Xbox has never let me down also the additional features that it give for Media and entertainment make it easier for integration


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The last gaming system I purchased was Coleco.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn! You ARE old!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

With all these Xbox recommendations here, I'm surprised PS3 is leading the poll results, albeit by 1 as of this writing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had a 360, granted the hardware has changed a bit, but I switched to a PS3. The 360 was loud, and back then it didn't come with HDMI. I didn't like having to pay them for playing online. I honestly haven't missed any of the XBOX exclusives, Halo never did anything for me.

Plus the hardware of the PS3 was a bit more elegant. The power supply for the XBOX was one of the most ridiculously large boxes I've ever seen. I also liked that I could upgrade the PS3 hard drive with a standard drive, not something proprietary, and that it didn't use proprietary cables.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Xbox. Especially since they're adding HBO Go next month. Every HBO show ever made at your fingertips (with HBO subscription). 

Gaming wise, its practically the same as the ps3 although i've heard good things about the Kinect as well.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It depends, how old are your kids?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

PS3 all the way. Blu-Ray!!!! Free online gaming!!!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

XBOX 360.

I had a PS3 and Wii, and sold them both. The Xbox integrates seamlessly into your Windows PCs, allowing WMC-style playback. The PS3 never worked as a media center because I have too many (legal) music files - the darn thing timed out.

If you're an Apple guy, probably doesn't make much difference in the media center space


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

As a long-time gamer and generally well-adjusted adult, I personally offer that the PS3 is probably the best choice on the market right now. XBox was ahead at the initial launch of hardware and gained exclusivity of many titles even after fledgling PS3 was launched well after the 360 had already gained a solid foothold on the gaming market. However, Playstation is starting to gain back lost ground and just about any title you see on 360 can be purchased on PS3, with the exception of exclusive titles on both consoles (Uncharted on PS3, Gear of War on 360, etc)

I won't go into the hardware specs debate because that may cause a silly flame war, but needless to say PS3 in superior in graphical quality and overall smoothness of gameplay across similar titles on other consoles (Granted, if the hardware is utilized properly). If you own a 3D TV, certain PS3 games even support 3D gaming so that's a plus. The Playstation Network is free to use, meaning there's no monthly fee to access multiplayer content. The online community is rapidly growing, so any popular title (Call of Duty, etc) will have plenty of challenging players to take you on.

However, at the end of the day, you have to ask yourself, what do your friends and family own? It's typically a good idea to get the same system they have chosen. With the titles being released on both systems for the most part, if you don't own the same system your friends/family own, you may be missing out on some great fun playing online with them.

I voted for the PS3, but pick the system you believe is best based on what games you want to play (Exclusive Titles), what sort of hardware you're looking for, and lastly what your friends and family own.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Lucavex said:


> ...needless to say PS3 in superior in graphical quality and overall smoothness of gameplay across similar titles on other consoles...


[citation needed]

http://www.gamespot.com/features/62...parison-round-5/index.html?tag=feature;header


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> It depends, how old are your kids?


Luke is 60 and Leia is 55. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/features/6242816/xbox-360-vs-ps3-graphics-comparison-round-5/index.html?tag=feature%3Bheader


Maybe because I am not seeing it on a huge screen, but it was hard for me to see one being much better than the other.

But, the point on what friends have is well taken. For games like call of duty, playing with all strangers isn't much fun, especially if you're new to it. It's better playing against, or on a team of friends.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> One niece has the Wii. My other niece and her brother, my nephew, have the Wii and XBox 360, along with an old PS2 in storage.
> 
> Rather than just say what I'm looking for, I'll just leave it totally open and see what you experts think. I WILL say this much--I don't need one for anything but video gaming.


It appears that I'm the only vote for a Wii. Here's my reasoning.

You indicate you don't need it for Blu-Ray or streaming access. I assumed you are probably not a big gamer and just want to participate in family competition at some level of competency other than "how do you turn it on?"

In our case we have a Wii because in the two households where we have grandchildren there is a Wii. When they come to visit, everyone knows how to use it except me and my wife, of course, who remember only how to turn it.:sure:

If you want to become like Lucavex and become "a long-time gamer and generally well-adjusted adult" (I'm not sure these aren't mutually exclusive descriptions), then the choice is more complex.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

phrelin said:


> If you want to become like Lucavex and become "a long-time gamer and generally well-adjusted adult" (I'm not sure these aren't mutually exclusive descriptions), then the choice is more complex.


 Hey now!
I've got a decent job, a mortgage, a wife, a dog, and a life outside of my work and games. I used play a lot of video games when I was young, and I still indulge frequently (about twice a week) in video games when I can make time between my job, home improvement, and keeping the Mrs. happy.

That's not to say I don't have moments where my lucidity slips away, but that's why I included the "generally" caveat to my "well-adjusted" We're all a little batty sometimes! :grin:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Age of the player is important

WII & Xbox have a lot of familiy and youth orientated games

PS3 lean more to the teenager and above, more graphic violence

that being said, just get all 3 Which is what we have


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/features/62...parison-round-5/index.html?tag=feature;header





dpeters11 said:


> Maybe because I am not seeing it on a huge screen, but it was hard for me to see one being much better than the other.


Exactly my point. They're not.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lucavex said:


> Hey now!
> I've got a decent job, a mortgage, a wife, a dog, and a life outside of my work and games. I used play a lot of video games when I was young, and I still indulge frequently (about twice a week) in video games when I can make time between my job, home improvement, and keeping the Mrs. happy.
> 
> That's not to say I don't have moments where my lucidity slips away, but that's why I included the "generally" caveat to my "well-adjusted" We're all a little batty sometimes! :grin:


I watch a lot of TV and post a lot here. As you might imagine, my wife wonders about how well-adjusted I am.:sure:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Damn! You ARE old!


I was waiting for the Dracula cart when the company folded and the whole gaming industry took a big hit.

By the time they recovered I was into my PC and doing a lot more then just playing games.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Interesting...


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

If you keep an eye on amazon, they sometimes offer $100 gift card on select systems. I saw the offer the other day on the 250gb xbox system, it was also valid on the 4gb system too. Don't know if the offer is still valid.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I currently own all 3 platforms, i usually end up getting all the major consoles per generation sooner or later before the next generation comes out.

My preference right now is leaning towards the PS3, just because the exclusives that have been pumped out over the past few years have been nothing short of spectacular.
All the Uncharted games are awesome, I beat Uncharted 2 in a single sitting just because its like a movie and once your sucked in you CANT put the control down. And it wasnt a short game either.
And you cant ignore the Killzone , Resistance and Ratchet and clank series either, and with Sly Cooper making a return to consoles soon its hard to pass up on these top quality games.
Free online game play is also awesome, and contrary to popular belief the Online Community is just as active as the XBL. The XBL does have a better user interface though.

What gives me alot of grief about my Xbox 360 is whats called RRoD. Or Red Ring of Death. Ive had my first 360 repaired countless times to the point where i decided it would just be less of a head ache to buy a new one instead. 
That one RRoD'd twice, at that point the 360 elite came out which supposedily eliminated RRoD. It doesnt, that 360 RRoD'd as well. It hasnt since but 3 separate 360's breaking multiple times is just out right annoying. And before you guys ask, its very well ventilated i made a habit of maintaining my 360's, making sure fan vents are clean, bought a cooler fan for it, its in open air and the darn things still busted.

There exclusive titles also arent that appealing in my opinion. The only ones i loved was the Gears of War series and the titles released by MistWalker, and Mass Effect 1, the rest of the exclusives in my opinion are forgettable (i am not a Halo fan) and the other games... I can get them on my PS3. 
I currently still have a 360 because its what my friends have, and i would play online with some friends then strangers every night.
If the other 360 exclusives had the same production value as PS3 exclusives, and if the darn things wouldnt break down every year i may be inclined to vote in favor of it.

On a final note avoid the PS3 Move and Kinect all together, unless you like dancing games and golf you wont get much out of it. For true gaming you cant substitute a controller.
If you want motion gaming considering the price of the Wii its far more worth while to invest in the Wii in addition to a PS3 or 360.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Right now the XBox has a 5-vote lead on the PS3. The lead keeps flipping.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Right now the XBox has a 5-vote lead on the PS3. The lead keeps flipping.


did not vote here, need a "all 3" button


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Im thinking of getting a gaming system so all your comments help. I havent had a system in my home for years...ya, remember Mike Tysons game. It took me forever to beat Soda Popinski..but i did. So what im looking for is also something my 4 yr old grand daughter could play (educational stuff) as well. I looked at Kinect as somthing you could maye play tennis or bowl or baseball without controllers in your hand but Im really not sure how well that works. I sure dont want my lil grand daughter holding a hand controller and it flys into my Samsung 52" TV. 
I am not into the big war type violent type games. And I want something my dear little grand daughter (who lives with me most of the time) can use and have fun with. She is a little smarty but hey, all grand fathers say that..lol.. Any thoughts would be appreciated...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"MrDad0330" said:


> Well Im thinking of getting a gaming system so all your comments help. I havent had a system in my home for years...ya, remember Mike Tysons game. It took me forever to beat Soda Popinski..but i did. So what im looking for is also something my 4 yr old grand daughter could play (educational stuff) as well. I looked at Kinect as somthing you could maye play tennis or bowl or baseball without controllers in your hand but Im really not sure how well that works. I sure dont want my lil grand daughter holding a hand controller and it flys into my Samsung 52" TV.
> I am not into the big war type violent type games. And I want something my dear little grand daughter (who lives with me most of the time) can use and have fun with. She is a little smarty but hey, all grand fathers say that..lol.. Any thoughts would be appreciated...


You might be a Wii candidate. It really is the best platform for family friendly games. Keep in mind that the wiimote has a wrist strap to keep it from flying into a tv.

Even adults like Mario. Plus you can get the classic games, even Mike Tysons (renamed), and it plays GameCube (I recommend the Metroid games and MarioKart DoubleDash).


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey DP..
Thanks for your suggestion....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> did not vote here, need a "all 3" button


I didn't include that option because it isn't financially feasible.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with DP that the Wii would be the better candidate. It has a much larger library for family oriented games and of course the library is already designed to work with motion controls from the get go. Kinects games range from dance, to 1 family game, to 1 mature game and thats about it. 
Toss in the virtual market and you now have decades worth of family oriented games at your finger tips.

About a wiimote hitting a TV, that actually happened alot during the first few months of the Wiis release. Nintendo addressed this and strengthened the Wiimotes strap, it is fairly difficult to have the strap break now even if your very into the game.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Kinect works great. Smaller kids it sometimes has trouble with, but since he was about 3 and a half my son's been fine with it. He loves the driving games.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The Xbox has one drawback, Large games require multiple discs, LA Noire is on 3 Double layer DVDs


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> The last gaming system I purchased was Coleco.


You just gave me whiplash on the wayback machine.

I'll vote for a Xbox with Kinect just so I can have fun with Fruit Ninja.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> The last gaming system I purchased was Coleco.


i remember playing coleco and then the atari systems.... pitfall & pacman. but now i dont game at all, i just buy them for my 16yr old son who i consider an expert on video games 

he has the xbox 360, ps3 and wii. the xbox gets 100% of his gameplay. so i voted for the xbox.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

ALERT: Amazon has a lightning deal coming up at 12:00 noon PST (2:00 p.m. my time). On the Gold Box page I saw this:



> *Upcoming Deal*
> Xbox 360 Kinect 4GB Bundle with $100 Credit


Maybe I should check this out. I was leaning toward the PS3, but if this deal is generous enough, I just might have to go with it.

Whaddya think?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

For me, the Kinect is the only + the Xbox has over the PS3. MS goofed by not including an HD DVD player for large games. Heck that might have turned the tide in the format war if it had 
As far as 4Gb: I have a 40Gb PS3. I could not install my free copy of Infamous because I have run out of space. I'm going to install a 1Tb drive when I get the chance. Can you install a bigger drive in a 360?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes. It's easy to do. It can even be done cheaply if you format a generic, identical drive with the default 360 MBR.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Also generic USB sticks can be used as storage (up to 16GB, I think) for the 360.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So what exactly does it mean when Amazon advertises the XBox 360 *4GB *with Kinect? (Deal starts in ~ 23 minutes.)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow! This deal sold out in 6 minutes!


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> So what exactly does it mean when Amazon advertises the XBox 360 *4GB *with Kinect? (Deal starts in ~ 23 minutes.)


4GB is the storage that is included. I have the original white 20gb 360 and after a few game addons, that storage goes fast. I had to connect a 16gb flash drive to keep going, might have to get another here soon.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn Amazon!!! They screwed this up royally and now I couldn't get it. I was on the wait list, decided to order it, it said it was added to my cart (my cart icon even showed the number "1" there, indicating something was in it), but when I clicked on my cart, it was empty. Time ran out eventually, and poof! The whole deal was gone.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> The Xbox has one drawback, Large games require multiple discs, LA Noire is on 3 Double layer DVDs


Couldn't one transfer all the DVDs' content to the internal hard drive of the XBox (assuming, of course, it has a larger one)?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Could, but you're not allowed to assume there's a hard drive on the Xbox; it's a design requirement.


----------

